# North American Chronic Pain Society



## NACPSMike (Mar 28, 2004)

Hello Everyone How has everyone been? It been alongtime since I posted last Had PC Trouble. I did want to tell everyone about NACPS a Very nice Website with tons of Helpful links to Medical Help. And a Message Board Support group of very Caring Educated Chronic Pain Suffers. http://www.nacps.us and you can join group http://groups.yahoo.com/group/nacps and message board on ezboard. They also provided you with People in Need with Doctor who treat Chronic Pain. Enough about that. I will go get caught up on messages God Bless you all Mike


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the link Mike.The more we learn the better off we are!Diane


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Not forgetting our own Chronic Pain and Pain Management forum of course!


----------



## Diane FM (Jan 28, 2004)

NEVER SUSAN!OUR OWN CAN NOT BE REPLACED!LOVE IT HERE TOOOOO MUCH!LOVE DIANE


----------

